# ***GFX GP Round 2 Voting Chuck8807 VS DP***



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome back in this our first Semi Final match up we have Chuck8807 taking on D.P. in our event poster showdown.

Here we go, 

Chuck8807










D.P.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I had to go with Chuck's, I love how it looks like some old Beta Movie sleeve, (I hope some of you understand Beta).


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Had to go with Chuck in this one. Nice work


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Jeez 6-0..


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

this was reli close and hard to pic but i had to go with chucks


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn Chuck...you should definitely take me to dinner after how you just raped me. 

Good job though, you have skillz! :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nobody better be raping my D.P. if there is raping to be done I want and invite.


----------

